# Mistking misting system



## yoshidragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi can anyone help i'm looking to purchase a misting system from mistking is there anywhere in the UK that supplies one 
Thanks 
Colin


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

yoshidragon said:


> Hi can anyone help i'm looking to purchase a misting system from mistking is there anywhere in the UK that supplies one
> Thanks
> Colin


I don't think that the MistKing systems are available to buy outside of Canada or America.

There are a few sorts available to buy in the United Kingdom though, it just depends what you want it for really or how big a misting sytem you would like.

If I remember I will put a couple links up to them in the Morning.


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

Vivarium Land - produkty do terrariów


hope this helps



graeme


----------



## yoshidragon (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mistking system*

Hi,
Thanks for the help i've had a reply from mistking in the US they do supply to the UK but i'm not sure how long they take but they are cheaper than Vivariumland but you only get one misting nozzle from them. My viv is 48x36x24 i was trying to make my own using a windscreen washer pump from a car they seem to be relatively simple to make its just locating a pump but i'm not able to find one. I thought someone would have made one by know and put the info on the site if i can get the pump i'll make it myself 
Thanks 
Colin


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Polywog.co.uk, make the best misting system's i've seen. 

Jay


----------



## dendrob (Oct 13, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> Polywog.co.uk, make the best misting system's i've seen.
> Jay


I don't mean to sound condescending and I typically don't like to post in these threads, but you should do a bit of research on misting systems.

pollywog depends on a espresso machine pump that has several flaws
- There are way better choices for pumps out there than the ulka style pump.
- high voltage, meant to be installed as a sub component
- extremely loud
- heats up very fast, if used without a fuse will start heating up to some extreme temperatures (in the hundreds ('C)) ... whence the need for thermal cut off. 
- can only be used for a few minutes before it needs to cool off, otherwise you will burn the thermal fuse
- I don't think their system comes with a timer either

Yes, of course you can say I'm biased, but compare it to the mistking pump, which runs silently on low voltage and remains cool to touch after few hrs of running continuously....even dry...with no damage!


----------



## yoshidragon (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pollywog misting system*

Thanks for your input i have already bought my misting system and i went for the pollywog i have passed on what you posted to the pollywog company as i wanted to see if what you said is true i'm awaiting there reply and will forward on there response when i receive it 
many thanks 
Colin


----------

